

Anyone going to SXSW? - humanlever

I've never been but am seriously considering making the trek.<p>I've done a few Barcamps, etc. but was wondering,  what are people's thoughts on SXSW Interactive? Any advice for getting the most out of the experience?<p>PS
You can vote on panels by going to http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/
======
pius
I will be this year, for sure. (first time)

------
sh1mmer
I'm in. Austin Rocks.

------
alaskamiller
I'm looking into making the trip, my first time. Arranging to get tickets,
passes, hotels, and flights right now. From what I hear it's always been a
kickass time.

